# Tear stain?



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I have fed ProPlan for years with great success. I don't believe that your Savannah's issue is related to the food, in that it is only one eye that is affected. Has a vet ever checked the tear ducts? A test strip can be applied to the corner of the eye at the opening of the duct, and if the duct is clear the dye from the strip will drain from the nostril. 
Are her lip folds stained, also? The staining is caused by the pH of the tears or saliva, which it is thought can be adjusted by adding kelp to the diet...


----------



## savannah (Feb 25, 2008)

I don't see anything on her lip folds but I will have to take her to the vet and see if it is affected. I never encountered a tear stain before on a golden. Thanks!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I wouls take her to the vet and have them look for something called Entropion. That can often cause the staining and sometimes can require surgery.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I would be more apt to believe it was a tear duct problem or in grown eye lash problem that I would a Pro Plan problem. I have been feeding Pro Plan for 30 years with no problems.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Here is a little article on the benefits of Apple Cider Vinegar. It's supposed to help with the tear stains plus it supposedly helps lots of other ailments.
______________________________________________

*The Wonders of Apple Cider Vinegar *

"Vinegar" comes from the French "Vinaigre" - "Vin" for wine and "Aigre" for sour, therefore vinegar stands for "the wine that has gone sour." Vinegar was accidentally discovered by French. The fermented wine was exposed to air by accident and vinegar appeared! 

Where does the vinegar actually come from, you ask? The sweet apple juice is allowed to age, sealed tightly away from the air. Until all the natural sugar has been converted to alcohol, mother-of-vinegar is then added to start the second fermentation. Meanwhile, it is left open to the air, and, the alcohol changes to apple cider vinegar. Amazing! 

Apple cider vinegar (ACV) is golden liquid concentrated with the healthy goodness of apples. It contains more than 30 important nutrients, 12 minerals, over 6 vitamins, essential acids and several enzymes. Moreover, it has a large dose of pectin for a healthy heart, and thus, healthy as a whole. 

ACV is cheap, easy to use and it really benefits our health in numerous ways. ACV can benefit both people and their pets. It is antibacterial and anti-fungal and gives the immune system a good boost. As a high potassium electrolyte balancer, it remineralizes the body and helps normalize the blood’s alkaline acid balance. 

ACV is proving most beneficial to people or animals with arthritis because it breaks down calcium deposits in the joints while remineralizing the bones. It has proven to be equally beneficial to dogs with hip dysplasia. 

ACV is a good remedy for food poisoning and helpful in digestive upsets. It is also effective for urinary tract infections and it lowers high blood pressure. *In fact, daily use of ACV eliminates tear stains around the eyes and nose of pets with white or light-colored fur.* For those on diuretics, it is helpful in replacing potassium depletion. 

ACV is the natural king of skin remedies. It is wonderful for itching and scratching pets as well as a superb skin and hair conditioner. Good old apple cider vinegar either straight or diluted 50/50 with water can be applied directly to the affected area and allowed to dry. It will eliminate dandruff, rejuvenate hair, skin and help sweeten and balance the pH levels in the body. When giving your pet a bath, shampoo, rinse, then apply ACV either straight or diluted, followed by rinsing with water. Notice, any residue shampoo will be washed out and you will feel and see an increased softness and sheen to the coat. It can be followed with a conditioner of your choice. Taken internally will help the body against arthritis, itching, obesity, bad odor, dry skin, joint problems, lack luster hair and weak immune system. Average dosage for a dog or person is 1/2 oz morning and 1/2 oz. evening. A cat is half that dose. Can be diluted fifty fifty with water, dripped on food. Finicky pets try tiny doses then work up to suggested amount. 

For centuries, people have recognized ACV's health benefits to fight infection, promote digestion, and even in fighting osteoporosis. So when you eat that salad with the cider vinegar and oil dressing, you’re reaping large health benefits as well as good taste! 

Perhaps the most sought after benefit of APPLE CIDER VINEGAR is the quick, easy WEIGHT LOSS it helps promote. Since it naturally helps your body get rid of excess fluids, helps speed up a slow metabolism and helps to "curb" your appetite. An age old product has been "re-discovered" and is now being used by millions to aid them in their weight loss endeavors. This liquid is highly absorbable so it starts working on you very quickly. You will be on your way to looking and feeling younger.


----------



## savannah (Feb 25, 2008)

I took Savannah to the vet today to have her right eye checked out. She doesn't have Entropion, her tear duct is clogged. My vet prescribed triple ophthalmic with cortisone ointment to use for 2 weeks if this doesn't help, she will have to have her tear duct unclogged. Does everyone know what all is involved in unclogging a tear duct? He mention sedating her but will he have to make a small incision by her eye and will that leave a scar? I never had a dog have a tear duct problem before.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Before I'd let a regular Vet do anything to my dog's eyes, I'd have him/her examined by a Board Certified Vet Ophthalmologist. And then if surgery was necessary....they'd do it. I don't like the idea of a regular Vet messing with my dog's eyes!

I realize that many do entropian surgeries all the time, and the dogs do fine, but still......

I wouldn't trust my general practitioner to mess with MY eyes!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

savannah said:


> I took Savannah to the vet today to have her right eye checked out. She doesn't have Entropion, her tear duct is clogged. My vet prescribed triple ophthalmic with cortisone ointment to use for 2 weeks if this doesn't help, she will have to have her tear duct unclogged. Does everyone know what all is involved in unclogging a tear duct? He mention sedating her but will he have to make a small incision by her eye and will that leave a scar? I never had a dog have a tear duct problem before.


 
It is a fairly common procedure, and I have never seen any noticeable scars, even when done by a regular practitioner. The procedure we used to do at the clinic was to use a short acting sedation, and a tiny, hair-like wire was inserted into the duct to gently ream it clear. Drops or ointment post-op.


----------



## savannah (Feb 25, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> It is a fairly common procedure, and I have never seen any noticeable scars, even when done by a regular practitioner. The procedure we used to do at the clinic was to use a short acting sedation, and a tiny, hair-like wire was inserted into the duct to gently ream it clear. Drops or ointment post-op.


 
Glad to hear that. Thanks, PG!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Hmmmm.... sorry no help, but my Diesel has the same.
But usually it goes away when he gets a bath?


----------



## Golden sunset (Jul 1, 2020)

savannah said:


> I took Savannah to the vet today to have her right eye checked out. She doesn't have Entropion, her tear duct is clogged. My vet prescribed triple ophthalmic with cortisone ointment to use for 2 weeks if this doesn't help, she will have to have her tear duct unclogged. Does everyone know what all is involved in unclogging a tear duct? He mention sedating her but will he have to make a small incision by her eye and will that leave a scar? I never had a dog have a tear duct problem before.


hi can you tell me what the outcome was of your dogs right eye tear staining? I'm getting a pup & I noted that rt. eye tear staining.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Golden Sunset. As puppies they can have tear staining they will grow out of. I think you would need to wait until a bit older to see if it was inverted eyelashes or something else. Maggie had a left eye issue that we had looked at by the vet and she had a tear duct that was not open. A small surgery later, her duct is draining normal now. Good luck with your pup.
Jules


----------

